# Door Locks Possessed



## LoriDawn (Apr 20, 2021)

I was driving to work this morning and my doors kept locking and unlocking themselves. The light at the back of the car would also come on when it did this and my speedometer would go green for a few minutes. Does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Most likely the key cylinder switch inside the driver's door lock is bad and sending false lock/unlock signals.


----------



## LoriDawn (Apr 20, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Most likely the key cylinder switch inside the driver's door lock is bad and sending false lock/unlock signals.


Thank you! I will google it and see if I can figure that out.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Did this get resolved?


----------

